# Gamer Pc ohne Laufwerk?!



## Shigatsu (1. Oktober 2016)

Hallo,
ich bin zurzeit auf der suche nach einem neuen Gamer Pc (Desktop) und bin auf 2 Deskrops gestoßen die ich mir vllt kaufen will.
Nur das Problem:
1 ist das der 1 Pc einen Laufwerk hat und der 2 Pc nicht.
2 ist das beim 2 Pc ein Wasser kühler hat und der 1 nicht.
3 das der 2 Pc 200 Euro Teurer ist
(4) ist das der 2 Besser aussieht.

Kann mir jemand helfen bin halt bisschen skeptisch wegen dem Laufwerk ich hatte bisher immer ein Laufwerk den ich jetzt nicht immer benutzt habe aber ist den ein Laufwerk nicht wichtig zum Beispiel um Windows zu installieren oder bei einem Problem den Pc neu aufzusetzen.

LG


----------



## Herbboy (1. Oktober 2016)

Windows kannst du bei allen modernen Mainboards auch per USB-Stick installieren. Das ist also kein Problem. Und zur Not kannst du auch jederzeit ein USB-DVD-Laufwerk nachträglich besorgen und dann anschließen, wenn du mal eines brauchst. zB ich hab auch ein externes, da ich alle 2-3 Monate ein paar Musik-CDs bestelle und die auch in MP3 umwandle. Und ansonsten verschwindet das Laufwerk in der Schublade, ist kaum größer als eine CD-Hülle. 

 Ich hab erst Mittwoch meinen PC neu installiert, und gestern einen neuen PC für nen Kumpel, beide male mit USB-Stick. Den Stick vorbereiten hat inkl.Download von Windows 20Min gedauert, und die Installation von Windows keine 30 Minuten. Dann noch 10 Minuten die aktuellsten Updates, Treiber hatte ich vorher schon runtergeladen. Innerhalb von einer Stunde waren die PC voll einsatzfähig.


PS: was für PCs sind es denn genau? 200€ mehr wegen Wakü, also entweder ist da eine überteuerte Pseudo.Wasserkühlung drin, die nicht besser als ein 50€-Luftkühler ist, oder es ist eine absolute Billig-Wasserkühlung, wenn es denn eine "echte" erweiterbare Wasserkühlung ist.


----------



## svd (1. Oktober 2016)

Also, für den Fall Windows-Reparatur/Neuinstallation etc. würde ich mir ohnehin einen USB-Stick mit dem entsprechenden Betriebssystem herrichten!
Das geht viel schneller, als von der Scheibe zu lesen. Da wirst du ja alt. 

Und was Spiele betrifft, es ist schon fast eine Regel, dass du vor dem ersten Spielstart erstmal ein Update herunterladen musst. Die sind schon mal mehrere Gigabyte groß. 
Da hast du nach der Installation, evtl. von mehreren DVDs, sowieso noch zusätzliche Wartezeit. Je nachdem, wie schnell deine Internetverbindung ist, ist das dann schon egal, ob du das Spiel rein digital kaufst.
 (Außer, du sammelst gerne Schachteln.)

Sonst, ein DVD-Brenner kostet keine 15€, oder bessser, lässt sich bequem vom alten Rechner übernehmen, sofern es ein SATA-Gerät ist. Dafür extra Geld auszugeben muss echt nicht sein.
Und ein kaufentscheidender Faktor ist ein Laufwerk mit Sicherheit auch nicht. Und als Reserveschirm gibt es immer noch externe Laufwerke.


----------



## Shigatsu (1. Oktober 2016)

https://www.otto.de/p/csl-extreme-g...ndows-10-550911144/#variationId=550911145-M24 also das wäre der 1 pc

https://www.otto.de/p/csl-extreme-g...sserkuehlung-565640170/#variationId=565640171 das wäre der 2


----------



## Herbboy (1. Oktober 2016)

Beide an sich zu teuer. Du kannst nen PC mit selber zusammenstellen für 1700€ verwirklichen, gleiche Leistungsdaten, gutes Gehäuse und Netzteil sowie CPU-Kühler zum übertakten. Und der zweite PC: das ist eine AllinOne-Wasserkühlung für die CPU, davon halte ich wenig. Die sind nicht leiser als ein guter Luftkühler, bzw. DIE, die noch leiser sind, sind dafür viel zu teuer. Das Gehäuse ist etwas teurer als beim ersten PC, aber ansonsten ist der Aufpreis viel zu hoch.


----------



## Shigatsu (2. Oktober 2016)

Und wie sind die hier?
https://www.amazon.de/Megaport-i7-6...359152&sr=8-6&keywords=i7+6700k+gtx+1080&th=1

https://www.amazon.de/Overclocking-...59138&sr=8-13&keywords=gtx+1080+i7+6700k&th=1

https://www.amazon.de/PC24-GAMER-IN...=1475359152&sr=8-3&keywords=i7+6700k+gtx+1080

https://www.amazon.de/dercomputerla...=1475359152&sr=8-2&keywords=i7+6700k+gtx+1080


----------



## Shigatsu (2. Oktober 2016)

Das Ding ist halt wieso ich bei Otto kaufen will sind die raten da ist es halt ziemlich einfach in Raten zu kaufen auf andere Seiten zum Beispiel die mit Commerzbank bieten ist mir viel zu umständlich die Frage ist halt ob die gut genug sind


----------



## DocHN83 (2. Oktober 2016)

"Gut" sind die alle, nur wie bereits schon angemerkt, eigentlich zu teuer. Bei so Fertigpcs ist halt auch immer das Problem dass man nicht weiss was genau für Bauteile drin stecken, mitunter wird da gern mal minderwertiges Zeug verbaut.

Und : Brauchst du denn so eine Mordshighend-Kiste ? Die GTX 1080 ist halt schon ne Hausnummer und zur Zeit noch gar nicht voll auslastbar bei aktuellen Spielen. Oder willst du in 4k Spielen ? Dann würde das Ding Sinn machen, ansonsten reicht auch ne 1070 aus die n Stück günstiger ist. Von deinen Amazon Links würde ich preislich den letzten vorziehen - https://www.amazon.de/dp/B01HI5Y30C/ref=twister_B01DDU3B8G?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1 allerdings scheint der ohne vollwertiges Windows zu kommen.


----------



## smutjesmooth (2. Oktober 2016)

Wenn er den gern auf Raten kaufen will/muss dann ist doch die 1080 eine gute Investition in die Zukunft. Schließlich zahlt man da oft ein paar Jährchen die Raten. Er will bestimmt auch in 2-3 Jahren noch aktuelle Titel in hoher Qualität zocken. Heute hat die 1080 vielleicht noch die Leistung um alles in 4k darzustellen. Das heißt allerdings nicht das in 2 Jahren die Leistung immer noch für 4k ausreicht.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Oktober 2016)

Also, wenn man eh schon in Raten kaufen "muss", weil man nicht so viel Geld hat, würde ich ehrlich gesagt einen günstigeren PC nehmen. Eine GTX 1060 reicht erst mal dicke aus für alle Spiele für die nächsten 2 Jahre, sofern kein 4k Pflicht ist. Und wenn man nicht unbedingt auch übertakten will, kann man eine Menge Geld bei der CPU und dem Mainboard sparen. Ich hab grad erst für einen Kumpel einen PC zusammengestellt, da ist ein Xeon E3-1231 v3 drin (fast gleichstark wie ein i7-6700 und in Games derzeit auch kaum langsamer als ein i7-6700k, weil dessen Mehrtakt aktuell noch nicht viel bringt) plus eine AMD RX 470. Das reicht für alles auf "Ultra", aktuell aus. Dazu ne SSD mir 240GB und eine Festplatte mit 1000GB, 16GB RAM, solides Netzteil und Gehäuse. Mit Windows 950€. Mit einer GTX 1060, die nochmal ca 25% schneller als eine RX 470 ist, würde der PC um die 1000-1030€ kosten. Und wenn dann mal die Grafikkarte schwächelt, rüstet man die halt auf. Die CPU wird sicher 5 Jahre oder länger "halten". Mit einer GTX 1080 hätte man zwar schon jetzt mehr FPS als mit einer 1060, aber man spart sich locker 350€, und wenn man in zB 2 Jahren ne neue Karte kauft, die dann 350€ kostet, ist die sicher stärker als eine 1080. Dazu kommt noch der Erlös vom Verkauf der 1060 - da kommt man also in der Summe günstiger weg.


Von den Amazon-Links finde ich den Agando oder den Megaport am ausgewogensten.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (2. Oktober 2016)

Ich persönlich finde die viel zu teuer und halte sowieso mehr vom selber zusammenbauen, da man dann alles sinnvolle Komponenten hat. Aber wenn es unbedingt ein Fertig-PC bei Otto sein muss, würde ich zum ersten tendieren.


----------



## PCamateur (2. Oktober 2016)

Wenn man auf Raten kaufen "muss", weil man nicht so viel Geld hat, dann ist einfach sparen angesagt. Sich für einen PC zu verschulden und etwas anderes ist ein Ratenkauf nicht, ist diplomatisch ausgedrückt nicht das Schlaueste, was man so machen kann. 

Vielleicht wäre eine Konsole das Intelligentere, wenn du sofort was willst 

Andernfalls halt einen etwas bescheideren PC, der sich dann auch ausgeht.


----------



## Batze (2. Oktober 2016)

Kann ich auch irgendwie nicht verstehen.
Wenn man nicht gerade so viel Geld hat, ok, kein Problem, aber sich dann so verschulden, einen PC für fast 2000€ der in 6 Monaten gerade mal die Hälfte Wert ist. Muss man nicht verstehen.
Ich selbst rate dringend davon ab.

Sag doch bitte mal was du gerade so im Moment flüssig hast, da könnten z.B. Herbboy oder andere dir gut was für zusammenstellen was bestimmt nicht sehr viel schlechter ist und auch andere dazu was sagen.
Aber fast 2000€ auf Raten, lass es sein es ist es nicht Wert. Auf keinen Fall.


----------



## smutjesmooth (2. Oktober 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Kann ich auch irgendwie nicht verstehen.
> Wenn man nicht gerade so viel Geld hat, ok, kein Problem, aber sich dann so verschulden, einen PC für fast 2000€ der in 6 Monaten gerade mal die Hälfte Wert ist. Muss man nicht verstehen.
> Ich selbst rate dringend davon ab.
> 
> ...



Sehe ich genauso. Für einen Pc würde ich mich nie verschulden mit einem Ratenkauf. Baue ja nun auch schon Ewigkeiten meine Pcs selbst zusammen . Da kommt man logischerweise günstiger und hat nur das drin was man wirklich möchte.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Oktober 2016)

Ratenkauf per Se ist ja nun echt kein Akt. Ob man sich nun bei einer Bank "verschuldet" oder bei seinem Sparschwein, kommt aufs gleiche raus: man muss monatlich die Summe X zurücklegen   Kritisch wird es nur, wenn man zu viel auf Pump kauft und die Übersicht verliert und nach Abzug der Raten an sich nix mehr über hat pro Monat. Oder wenn man so hohe Raten hat, dass man bei Jobverlust in echte Probleme kommt. Aber auch wenn alles beachtet wird: ich würde da trotzdem kein High-End nehmen...   

nebenbei: je nach Zinssatz kann es günstiger sein, wenn man einfach in den Dispo geht. Denn das Minus wird ja monatlich kleiner, so dass die zu verzinsende Summe immer kleiner wird und man nach einer Weile auch jeweils ein paar Tage im Monat im Plus ist, wenn das Gehalt ankommt.


----------



## Pain85 (3. Oktober 2016)

smutjesmooth schrieb:


> Sehe ich genauso. Für einen Pc würde ich mich nie verschulden mit einem Ratenkauf. Baue ja nun auch schon Ewigkeiten meine Pcs selbst zusammen . Da kommt man logischerweise günstiger und hat nur das drin was man wirklich möchte.



Ob ich jeden Monat meine 50-100 Euro zur Seite lege oder es per Raten kaufe macht kein Unterschied. Wie Herbboy schon sagt, man darf es nur nicht übertreiben und die Übersicht verlieren. Im Moment kann man bei OTTO 12 Monate ohne Zinsen kaufen. 

Ist zwar schon eine Weile her, aber ich habe mal bei Otto 2 Computer bestellt gehabt und die waren Schrott, man hat echt nur Probleme damit.


----------

